# Canon Pellix question



## EG2012 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello. I am new here. I have a question regarding the quality and price range for the Canon Pellix. A local person is selling one with 4 lenses and a case for $250. Would that be a good asking price for it and is it worth using to learn photography. I love the idea of using 35mm again and want something that gives the same quality as today's cameras. Thanks!!


----------

